# Chinese 54-1 WITH 9MM BY 19 BARREL



## Reckless (Dec 11, 2008)

Greetings,

Ok i am very new. I have shot a lot of guns but never owned then i bought this gun .. Just to shoot in the wilds of my hometown at targets....
It had a 7.62 * 25mm barrel to begin with no problems 

but i got a new barel a 9mm by 19 mm barrel 

I installed it no problems and a friend of mine shoots 115gr fiocchi 9mm luger full metal jackets and ok here is where i sound retarded..
Because they were a bullet i knew nothing about i tried to see if from the front of the barrel (where the bullet comes out) it would fit and it seems to me that the bullet is bigger than the barrel 

I hope I ammaking ssense .. see i have never tried to do that before an it seems to me the bullet that goes through the barrel should be able to be placed nose in into the barrel meaning it will fit through ..
THis has actual;ly scared me from firing this bullet

IT ONLY MAKES SENSE TO ME THAT A BULLET WILL EXPAND ON FIRING NOT BECOME SMALLER??

anYWAYS I HOPE SOMEONE UNDERSTANDS what i mean ..

these bullets load into the gun and cycle with no problems but it just seems that if you turn the bullet around and try to put it in the other end it doesnt fit (please understand i am not stupid i know the shell shouldnt go in from this side)

I am just hoping some one knows this gun and this shell

Should not any 9mm go through a 9mm barrel again i know i mean handgun 9mm

anyways hoping i dont look like to much of a fool believe me I have actually shot a lot of weapons but now i am older and actually paying attention

HELP


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Lets just say it will go in and it will be tight its suposed to be that way. trying to fit it down the end of the barrel "where the bullet comes out" it should allmost fit. it has to do will pressure and the rifleing.


----------



## Reckless (Dec 11, 2008)

*any 9mm bulets through any 9mm barrel ??*

arrghh


----------



## Reckless (Dec 11, 2008)

*Sorry to the one person who answered..*

I was confused but went and cycled 16 shots through with no problems minimal recoil and i like the gun ../
Every one talks about stopping powere etc etc ..
Me i wanna defend myself and any well placed shot will acomplish this
knife barer take out a knee .. gun barer take out an eye ..
At home i always have the advantage unless i am attacked by ninjas and tthen i am probably doing something wrong for them to want me..

NO offense i love big guns and want one but ..
I have a hard time with the killing of a person who has a knife when i have a gun

And this little baby has handled well so far ..

damn i like fiocchi shells

Anyways i nkow i will be condemned but hey its just me and no i dont wanna go up against you with your bigger guns..But then again i have no reason to,,


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Just some stuff to think about after reading your post....

If you have a 9mm or a .45 and you take out the eye of a guy with a gun, he will most likely be killed...and....the head moves around alot and it is way more difficult to aim for the head, let alone an eye of the attacker..

If the guy comes at you with a knife, you shoot him in the knee...

More to think about....What if this guy is full of meth and adreneline and the shot to the knee only slightly slows him down...He is closing fast and after you shoot his knee, his is close enough to you with the knife to stab you and kill you...

You are correct in your thinking of shot placement versus a given caliber is the most important thing...With that being said center of mass should be your target..it is where the vitals are and it is a large target as compared to a knee or an eye or an arm...The idea is to STOP the attacker so you are not killed by him/her/them...If you pull a deadly weapon out to merely wound your attacker, a judge/jury could very well say that you did not have a right to use deadly force because your life was not in imminent danger of ending because you only wounded the person by shooting them in the leg..

If it comes to a point where you are in a parking lot and some guy pulls a knife on you from 15 ft away and you present the gun, if he closes on you with a knife HE is making the choice of you shooting him. If you shoot him in the knee and he drops the knife and goes down, he or his family along with a crew of lawers could very well sue you for taking the opportunity away from someone who was gonna go on to be a brain surgeon or a pro athelete...he wasn't gonna kill you with a knife. You pulled a gun on him and when he spun around with a knife in his hand you shot him in the knee and permanantly wounded him. Now you get sued and have to pay for his rehab and his lost income from that dream career...Do you think if you shoot someone in the knee who has a knife and police ask him what happens he is gonna say "damn officer..I wanted to kill this guy. That was my intent. To stab him and watch him die as I walked away from him with his wallet in my hand so I could buy another fix of dope, but he was smarter than me and had a gun"...

You have every right to defend yourself with a deadly weapon IF you are in absolute danger of your life ending if you don't...having the right is great, but proving your life WAS in that danger of being killed is what you have to prove to the legal system...A wounded attacker is gonna try everything in his/her power to prove their intent was NOT to kill you..

Anyway...sorry if I got off topic...

Willy


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Willy D is right. But you never shoot to kill, you shoot to terminate the attack (keeping in mind dead men tell no lies) and you allways shoot center mass ( thats the biggest target) A guy with a knife inside of 20 feet is just as deadly as a man with a gun at any distance.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Reckless, it seems you are writing about the same thing in all three of your thread so I merged them into one.


----------

